# Website working in safari and firefox but not IE



## awal0590 (Aug 10, 2011)

I created a website completely in dreamweaver with some .swf files embedded. Everything works perfectly on my mac in safari and i tested in firefox as well, but cant figure out why im getting blank pages in IE.

Can somebody help please?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Do you have flash downloaded for IE?

Can you provide a link or source of your website?


----------



## awal0590 (Aug 10, 2011)

i have just have flash CS4, didnt know there was one for internet explorer. I just tested the site on a friends computer because i didnt want to purchase parallels.

The website url is AWAL Graphics, the three pages that dont work are the first three example pages. I can provide you with the html code if that would help, all the pages are pretty much the same so, the fix for one should be the fix for all three.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I looked and I get no output in IE either....

I believe this is due to commenting tags although I am not sure...

Open up the three pages that don't load and make this change:


> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
> <head>
> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
> ...


Add what is in *RED*

then reupload the files...


----------



## awal0590 (Aug 10, 2011)

so i tested this change on one of the pages. Now i can actually see the page (whereas it was blank before). But there are huge white borders, the menu bar is messed up and the .swf file is very badly sized. Everything still looks perfect in safari however....


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

awal0590 said:


> so i tested this change on one of the pages. Now i can actually see the page (whereas it was blank before). But there are huge white borders, the menu bar is messed up and the .swf file is very badly sized. Everything still looks perfect in safari however....


At least we get an output now :grin:

IE doesn't comment out lines very well...

Go through your source and make sure you have closed all your comment tags.

Structure should look almost the same....


----------



## awal0590 (Aug 10, 2011)

At least yea, thanks so much so far.

But i checked the comment tags and everything looks closed to me (on the one page I edited with your suggestions). Would it just be a matter of sizing now?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I will look over the source for the homepage quicky and see if anything stands out to me....

Here is the new code:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd"> 
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"> 
<head> 
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" /> 
<title>AWAL Graphics</title> 
<script src="SpryAssets/SpryMenuBar.js" type="text/javascript"></script> 
<link href="SpryAssets/SpryMenuBarHorizontal.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" /> 
<style type="text/css"> 
<!--
html {
background: url(test.jpg) no-repeat center center fixed;
-webkit-background-size: cover;
-moz-background-size: cover;
-o-background-size: cover;
background-size: cover;
}
 
#burninglogo {
	float:left;
	position:relative;
	top:0;
	z-index:50;
	width: 300%;
	height: 300%;
}
 
#MenuBar1 {
	position:absolute;
	top:25px;
	left:5px;
	z-index:100;
}
 
#AWALGraphicsTitle {
	font-size: 18px;
}
#apDiv1 {
	position:absolute;
	width:200px;
	height:115px;
	z-index:5;
	left: 298px;
	top: 144px;
}
#apDiv2 {
	position:absolute;
	width:200px;
	height:23px;
	z-index:6;
	left: 411px;
	top: 161px;
	background-color: #000000;
}
#FlashID2 {
	z-index: 20;
	float: left;
	left: 342px;
	top: 0px;
	position: absolute;
}
body, html { margin:0; padding:0; height;100%; width;100%; }
#AWALWebIndex { position:fixed; left:0; top:0; z-index:1; height:100%; width:100%; }
-->
</style> 
</head> 
 
<body id="AwalWebIndex"> 
<div> 
	<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"
    	<tr> 
  <td> </td> 
        </tr> 
    </table> 
</div> 
<br /> 
<br /> 
<br /> 
<br /> 
<br /> 
<br /> 
<br /> 
<br /> 
<ul id="MenuBar1" class="MenuBarHorizontal"> 
  <li><a href="homepage.html">Home</a>  </li> 
  <li><a href="#" class="MenuBarItemSubmenu">Examples</a> 
    <ul> 
      <li><a href="MontgomeryZooPage.html">Montgomery Zoo</a> </li> 
      <li><a href="MontgomeryMuseumPage.html">Montgomery Museum</a></li> 
      <li><a href="CafeJavaPage.html">Cafe Java</a></li> 
      <li><a href="Portfolio.html">Interactive Gallery</a></li> 
    </ul> 
  </li> 
  <li><a class="MenuBarItemSubmenu" href="#">About Our Company</a> 
    <ul> 
<li><a href="#">Company History</a></li> 
<li><a href="MissionStatementPage.html">Mission Statement</a></li> 
    </ul> 
  </li> 
  <li><a href="ContactPage.html">Contact</a></li> 
</ul> 
<div id="apDiv1"> </div> 
<script type="text/javascript"> 
<!--
var MenuBar1 = new Spry.Widget.MenuBar("MenuBar1", {imgDown:"SpryAssets/SpryMenuBarDownHover.gif", imgRight:"SpryAssets/SpryMenuBarRightHover.gif"});
-->
</script> 
</body> 
</html>
```
I removed a view unneeded tags and such.

replace your current homepage with the above....

If still unable to view check this out: [Invalid] Markup Validation of http://www.awalgraphics.com/ - W3C Markup Validator


----------



## awal0590 (Aug 10, 2011)

i tried going through that validator, as well as "check browser compatibility" in dreamweaver. Im a beginner so im not fully sure of what everything means. The problem is with line 7

<link href="SpryAssets/SpryMenuBarHorizontal.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />

as well as lines 12-15

-webkit-background-size: cover;
-moz-background-size: cover;
-o-background-size: cover;
background-size: cover;

Validator says internet explorer will be affected. My menu bar is screwed up on all pages in internet explorer, not only the index page however


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

W3C will spit out errors with CSS3/browser specific css.

Exactly what are you trying to accomplish with that code?

could you not just resize the image?


----------



## awal0590 (Aug 10, 2011)

the resizing with the browser window was not an issue. I just want viewers of my site with internet explorer to be able to navigate through the site with the menu bar not looking screwed up. As well as the interactive flash gallery to work on the three example pages. Like i said i am new to website design and have no clue where to start and dont have a full grasp of what all the codes mean.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I just viewd in IE and I see exactly what you mean, sorry I didnt notice it earlier I thought it was still a display problem.

I will look at it tomorrow and see if I can figure something out, if not I will attempt to recode it for you.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Add the following two lines to your css under html:


```
filter: progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader(src='http://www.awalgraphics.com/test.jpg', sizingMethod='scale');
-ms-filter: "progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader(src='http://www.awalgraphics.com/test.jpg', sizingMethod='scale')";
```
This will fix the image issue, the menu would require more work. but before I look into it... why are you using languages for a simple drop down menu that could be built using just css?


----------



## awal0590 (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver basically created the menu for me. I simply inserted the spry menu bar, typed in what I wanted the links to be and linked them to each page. Other than that, I attempted to achieve the sizing, position and look by trial and error.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

ahh, never used the built in menus....

What are you looking to accomplish with your menu? perhaps I could suggest a alternative.


----------



## awal0590 (Aug 10, 2011)

I just want a basic drop down menu, with each linking to the corresponding page within the site;

1. Home
2. Examples
a. Montgomery Zoo
b. Montgomery Museum
c. Cafe Java
d. Interactive Gallery
3. About Us
a. Company History
b. Mission Statement
4. Contact

*Black Menu, Orange Text (White on rollover) Not too complex at all


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

That can be done pretty easily with css....

Do you want anything flashy like a slow roll down or anything? (I personally don't like these they inhibit my speed when trying to find information)


----------



## awal0590 (Aug 10, 2011)

actually a slow roll down would be nice, because i really dont have many pages. But nothing too flashy. Just simple menu


----------



## jerrickm (Sep 3, 2011)

There are some sites and even plug-ins that work with other browsers but not with internet explorer. I think that some developers really do it that way as they are a bit against IE and its lousy interface and functions.

I have nothing against IE or Microsoft for that matter but that is my best bet. I guess you have to check with the read me or the manual that came with it.


----------

